# Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Servus.

Clickbait-Titel? Ich hoffe es jedenfalls...

Zippyshare ist ein relativ bekannter und auch nicht gerade kleiner Filehoster. Dort kann man kostenlos Dateien hochladen und teilen, bzw. Dateien von anderen Usern runterladen. Dieser Service wird zwar (Überraschung) auch sehr viel für "illegale" Downloads benutzt, eignet sich aber natürlich genau so für den legalen Einsatz, zb. um größere Dateien zügig (es gibt keine Geschwindigkeitsdrossel) zu verschicken. Jedenfalls wollte ich gestern mal wieder eine einzelne Datei verschicken/teilen, und sie deswegen vorher dort hochladen, was aber diesmal nicht funktionierte. Egal ob neuer Uploader, alter HTML-Uploader, oder mit dem Upload-Tool, es funktionierte nicht. Die Webseite hingegen lies sich ganz normal aufrufen.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: Nachdem ich mit Google eine Weile gesucht habe, bin ich an verschiedenen Stellen über ähnliche Problemberichte anderer User gestoßen. In manchen Boards oder Blogs, oder im Forum der JDownloader-Entwickler, haben noch andere User von Problemen mit Zippyshare berichtet. Wie dem auch sei, sehr schnell wurde klar, aktuell ist der Service NUR aus Deutschland nicht mehr nutzbar. Also eigentlich ja auch nur mit deutscher IP. Denn beim googeln habe ich ebenfalls einige Berichte gefunden, in denen User sagten, mittels VPN und damit einer ausländischen IP würde Zippyshare bei ihnen wieder funktionieren.

Ich bin dann über das Firefox-Addon "TouchVPN" gestolpert. Einmal installiert, kann man mit einem Mausklick auf das Symbol rechts oben im Browser das Land wechseln (zb. auf Russland, Amerika, Canada, Frankreich...), und mit einem Klick auf Connect mit einer IP aus dem eben gewählten Land verbinden. Damit funktioniert bei mir dann auch Zippyshare aus Deutschland wieder.

Problem: Wenn man damit an einen Freund/Bekannten/User in Deutschland Dateien verschicken möchte, muß natürlich auch der Empfänger eine ausländische IP haben, wenn er die Daten von Zippyshare anschließend runterladen will. (Wenn jemand einen alternativen Dienst kennt, also komplett kostenlos und ungedrosselter Speed, ich bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar^^)

Jetzt bleibt natürlich am Ende die Frage: Warum sperrt einer der größten Filehoster ganz gezielt deutsche User komplett aus? 

*Erläuterung: Die Webseite kann man ganz normal ansurfen, aber das hoch- und runterladen von Dateien funktioniert nicht.*

Quellen: 

Zippyshare Shows 'Forbidden' Message to German Visitors - TorrentFreak

Zippyshare blockiert deutsche Downloader - tarnkappe.info

Zippyshare: Der beliebte Filehoster sperrt nun deutsche Nutzer aus - WinFuture.de

Zippyshare geht offline: In Deutschland meldet der Dienst 403 Forbidden - PCGH



Zippyshare Alternativen:

https://bayfiles.com/

https://openload.cc/

https://anonfile.com/

https://megaupload.nz/


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Zippyshare: Der beliebte Filehoster sperrt nun deutsche Nutzer aus - WinFuture.de


Allerdings betrifft die Urheberrechtsreform doch die gesamte EU und ist noch nicht in Kraft.  

Leistungsschutzrecht: Google weist Forderung der VG Media zurueck - ComputerBase


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings betrifft die Urheberrechtsreform doch die gesamte EU und ist noch nicht in Kraft.


Das mag sein, aber hatte nicht ein Deutscher namens Axel Voss ganz besonderen Einfluss auf die Entwicklung? ^^

Natürlich ist es nur Spekulation. Vielleicht kommt ja auch noch ein offizielles Statement von Zippyshare.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wollte ich gestern mal wieder eine einzelne Datei verschicken/teilen, und sie deswegen vorher dort hochladen, was aber diesmal nicht funktionierte. Egal ob neuer Uploader, alter HTML-Uploader, oder mit dem Upload-Tool, es funktionierte nicht. Die Webseite hingegen lies sich ganz normal aufrufen.



Echt? Dafür benutz du einen File Hoster?
Ich nutze google Drive, wenn ich was mit Freunden oder der Familie teilen will.
Von daher stört es mich jetzt nicht, dass Zippy nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Mal sehen, ob andere File Hoster nachziehen werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Das war auch irgendwie mein erster Gedanke. 
Irgendwie hat man doch mittlerweile irgendwo immer etwas Cloudspeicher - selbst wenn man nicht wie ich 1TB bei Office 365 oder 100GB aufm Strato HiDrive hat.

Für mich gibts abseits von diversen illegalen Möglichkeiten eigentlich keinen brauchbaren Anwendungszweck von Filehostern mehr. 

Natürlich ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass die Deutschland-Sperre ein herrliches Beispiel ist, was uns mit der Urheberrechtsreform drohen wird.
Ich könnte mir sogar gut vorstellen, dass die Folgen der Urheberrechtsreform sogar nur Deutschland und eventuell noch manch andere westeuropäische Länder treffen wird und die Reform in der restlichen EU verpufft - weils dort niemanden interessiert.


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für mich gibts abseits von diversen illegalen Möglichkeiten eigentlich keinen brauchbaren Anwendungszweck von Filehostern mehr.



Ich hab bei Google Drive 100GB Free Space. Dazu bei One Drive auch noch mal 100Gb Free Space und da ich ein Samsung Smartphone besitze, habe ich bei Samsung auch noch mal Free Space -- hab aber vergessen, wie viel das ist.
File Hoster braucht meiner Meinung nach kein privater Nutzer mehr.
Andererseits lässt sich das mit der Ländersperre eh immer irgendwie umgehen.


----------



## taks (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Aber das nur Deutsche IPs gesperrt sind ist doch schon irgendwie komisch 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für mich gibts abseits von diversen illegalen Möglichkeiten eigentlich keinen brauchbaren Anwendungszweck von Filehostern mehr.


Hab ich auch seit Jahren keinen mehr gebraucht. Hab 250GB aufm Webhosting. Das reicht vollkommen ^^


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



taks schrieb:


> Aber das nur Deutsche IPs gesperrt sind ist doch schon irgendwie komisch



Zippy kommentiert das ja scheinbar nicht. Von daher ist das eh alles Rätselraten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für mich gibts abseits von diversen illegalen Möglichkeiten eigentlich keinen brauchbaren Anwendungszweck von Filehostern mehr.


Das sehe ich anders. 

Die ganzen Mod-Seiten nutzen Filehoster um die Mods zur Verfügung zu stellen. Auch wenn es die meisten der Mods mittlerweile, bei den Spielen die ihn nutzen über den Steam-Workshop gibt, ist das nicht bei allen der Fall.

Zudem ist das ein wunderbarer Anwendungsfall, wie die Erschaffer ihre Werke kostenlos und ohne Contentmafia dazwischen der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung stellen.

Auch ich habe schon eine ganze Reihe Mods für z.B. ETS2 gebastelt.


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich nutze google Drive, wenn ich was mit Freunden oder der Familie teilen will.


Ich teile ja nicht nur mit Freunden oder Familie. Bei Google Drive habe ich 15GB, mein GMX-Mediacenter ist 5GB groß, bei Dropbox habe ich 5,38GB, bei Microsoft 5GB, und bei 1&1 habe ich auch noch Online-Speicher. Vom Online-Speicher bei 1und1 abgesehen (den habe ich noch gar nicht eingerichtet) sind die anderen Speicher entweder voll oder reserviert. Ich nutze den mir persönlich zugeordneten (da ich dort angemeldet bin) zeitlich unlimitierten (die Daten verfallen nicht bei längerer Inaktivität) Speicherplatz außschließlich für Backups von für mich wichtigen (kleinen) Daten.

Bei einem Filehoster wie zb. Zippyshare brauche ich keinen Account, habe keine Kosten, und auch keine Begrenzung in Zeit, Volumen oder Geschwindigkeit (was auch die Free-User betrifft die die Daten runterladen). Vor kurzem hatte ich zb. die "Extra Chapters" für den CM13 geteilt, weil der Modder die Mod offline genommen hat (quasi alle Links im Netz sind tot!), ich sie aber noch in meinem Daten-Archiv habe (und warum? weil ich seinerzeit im Netz ebenfalls über einen User gestolpert bin, der sie bei einem Filehoster hochgeladen hatte). Gepackt waren das inkl. Wiederherstellungsdaten afaik 10GB. Vor einer Ewigkeit hatte ich auf dem Weg auch schon den CM13 (~21GB groß) geteilt, weil die auf Jürgens (FakeFaktory) Webseite gelisteten Download-Server offline waren (cinematicmod.com ist aktuell sogar komplett offline).

Übrigens konnte man auch prima Backups von Partitionen dort zwischenspeichern. Das verschlüsselte Backup einer 100GB Partition lade ich in unter ~5h hoch.

Wie gesagt: Ich wüsste nicht einen einzigen Grund, warum man einen solchen kostenlosen und komplett unlimitierten Filehoster nicht nutzen sollte. 

Also zumindest wenn er nicht gerade das Land blockiert, in dem ich aktuell lebe.


----------



## Saguya (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Benutze Zyppy schon seit je, für mods Downloads bsp. für PES und habe aktuell keinerlei Probleme damit von einer DE IP auf Zyppy darauf zu zugreifen.
Aber um irgendwas da zu hosten, brauch ich nicht, da hab ich selbst an TB's Space auf meinen Servern ^^


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



Saguya schrieb:


> ... und habe aktuell keinerlei Probleme damit von einer DE IP auf Zyppy darauf zu zugreifen.


Wohnst du in Berlin oder Frankfurt? Von dort soll es kurioserweise noch funktionieren: Zippyshare geht offline: In Deutschland meldet der Dienst 403 Forbidden

Falls nicht: Welchen ISP hast du?


Edit:

Ok, da neben steht ja "Karlsruher Gegend" 
Ja komisch wenn es bei dir noch ohne VPN funzt.


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Ich nutze den Dienst zwar nicht, aber aufrufen lässt sich die Seite auch hier problemlos. Provider ist Vodafone und Standort Südniedersachsen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Kann es sein, das es doch vom DNS abhängt? 

Heute mittag übers Arbeitsnetz kam nur der 403. 

Jetzt zu Hause geht es. DNS ist 9.9.9.9 und Netz läuft über Vodafone LTE.


----------



## Saguya (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wohnst du in Berlin oder Frankfurt? Von dort soll es kurioserweise noch funktionieren: Zippyshare geht offline: In Deutschland meldet der Dienst 403 Forbidden
> 
> Falls nicht: Welchen ISP hast du?
> 
> ...



Hab eben gerade auch mal über VPN von meinen Servern die in DE stehen probiert. über OVH (Limburg) habe ich keinen Zugriff, über einen meiner Hetzner Server, habe ich zu griff.
Ich nehme aber mal an, dass Zyppy dass gleiche macht wir schon mal mit den GB Users, wo alle aus England gesperrt wurden.


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Dienst zwar nicht, aber aufrufen lässt sich die Seite auch hier problemlos.



Die Webseite funktionierte die ganze Zeit. Das hoch- und runterladen von den Zippyshare-Sververn funktioniert nicht.  

Man kann die Seite auch aus Deutschland ansurfen, aber den Dienst nicht nutzen.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Also vorhin ließ sich auch die Seite gar nicht aufrufen.


----------



## INU.ID (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Der Vollständigkeit halber quote ich mich mal aus dem anderen Thread:



INU.ID schrieb:


> Im JDownloader heißt die Fehlermeldung "Blocked by Firewall, ISP": https://www.computerbase.de/forum/attachments/jd-png.776122/
> 
> Quelle: jdownloader: blocked by ISP | ComputerBase Forum
> 
> Oder siehe hier (unten stehen die aktuellen Beiträge): [Solved] Firewall blocked ISP - JDownloader Community - Appwork GmbH





DKK007 schrieb:


> Also vorhin ließ sich auch die Seite gar nicht aufrufen.


Die Meldung macht heute die Runde, also wird die Webseite vielleicht hin und wieder einfach mal kurz überlastet sein. Auf der anderen Seite, wenn sie den Dienst für uns Deutsche (und augenscheinlich auch die Engländer) deaktivieren, vielleicht blocken sie über kurz oder lang auch die Zugriffe auf die Webseite.


----------



## Zunex (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Ich würde den Teufel mal nicht an die Wand malen!

UK war damals auch ein par Wochen gesperrt in Bezug auf "damals", wer weiß welche Tests die Betreiber von Zippy da durchführen.

Edit: Achja Opera bietet außerdem Kostenlos VPN an, ohne Limit!


----------



## Xaphyr (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Internet-Thema-34041/News/Zippyshare-offline-403-Forbidden-1280723/


----------



## keinnick (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Diese PCGH-News bezieht sich (u. a.) auf diesem Thread. Siehe unten.


----------



## Xaphyr (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Oooh, das hab ich nicht geschnallt. Verdammte Nachtschicht, bin noch nicht ganz wach ^^


----------



## iGameKudan (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Bei mir ist die Seite übrigens auch nicht mehr erreichbar. 403 Forbidden. Weder über meinen Pyur-Anschluss mit 1.1.1.1-DNS (bzw. halt dem IPv6-Pendant) als auch über Telekom LTE. Wohnort Berlin... 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Jetzt zu Hause geht es. DNS ist 9.9.9.9 und Netz läuft über Vodafone LTE.


Gibts irgendeinen speziellen Grund wieso du Quad9 nutzt und nicht z.B. 1.1.1.1 von Cloudflare? 
Ich könnte IBM jetzt auch mit mehr trauen wie Cloudflare...



Zunex schrieb:


> Achja Opera bietet außerdem Kostenlos VPN an, ohne Limit!


Ähm, naja, jetzt überlege mal, wodurch der VPN dann bezahlt wird, wenn der kostenlos ist. 
Wenn ich mir zu SurfEasy mal die Beurteilungen anschaue...

@Xaphyr: Ich wäre froh, dürfte ich Nachtschicht arbeiten. Mir stehen wohl nächste Woche wieder Tagesdienste bevor...


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeinen speziellen Grund wieso du Quad9 nutzt und nicht z.B. 1.1.1.1 von Cloudflare?        Ich könnte IBM jetzt auch mit mehr trauen wie Cloudflare...


Genau deshalb. Aber jetzt lässt sich die Seite gerade wieder gar nicht mehr aufrufen.


----------



## Threshold (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Bei einem Filehoster wie zb. Zippyshare brauche ich keinen Account, habe keine Kosten, und auch keine Begrenzung in Zeit, Volumen oder Geschwindigkeit (was auch die Free-User betrifft die die Daten runterladen).



Das ist der große Vorteil, den Zippy im Vergleich zu anderen Hostern bietet -- als Free User kann man ohne Beschränkung herunterladen.
Kann natürlich sein, dass jemand Druck auf Zippy ausübt, damit sie Deutschland sperren.


----------



## DKK007 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Wobei man doch dann meistens irgendwas dazu hören würde.


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Keine Ahnung, was der Grund ist, aber über normale Verbindung lassen sich Dateien gerade nicht runterladen(von normalen UM Anschluss aus Deutschland, bei mir).
Wenn ich zu Russland, oder Rumänien wechsle, ist Zippy jetzt gerade online. Und ich kann die Dateien runterladen. Keine Probleme.

Neugierig auf eine Begründung, warum das so ist, bin ich schon irgendwie. 

Vor allem ... was soll der Quatsch ? Man klickt eben was an, ist in Russland und schon gehts ...
Kann man sich die Blockerei gleich sparen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Hab auch Testweise Dateien heruntergeladen.


----------



## INU.ID (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



ChrisMK72 schrieb:


> Neugierig auf eine Begründung, warum das so ist, bin ich schon irgendwie.


Vor allem weil es ja eine "Totalblockade" ist. Man kann ja nicht mal mehr seine eigenen und 100% legalen Dateien, die dann auch nur 1-3x runtergeladen wurden (im Gegensatz zu "Warez" die 10.000 oder 100.000 mal gesaugt werden), runterladen. Aber ich denke, da ja selbst die Webseite jetzt schon seit ca. 24h nicht mehr mit deutscher IP aufrufbar ist, kann man dies durchaus als klares Zeichen sehen: Wir Deutschen werden mit absoluter Sicherheit gezielt blockiert, und irgendwelche "Ausfälle/Zufälle" können es definitiv nicht mehr sein.

Dass das Unternehmen dazu keine Begründung liefert ist in der Tat äußerst merkwürdig. Ehrlich gesagt rechne ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr mit einer Antwort. Wollte man die liefern, hätte man es ja auch schon vor der Blockade tun können. :/


----------



## colormix (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Bei mir kommt das :
403 Forbidden
nginx/1.10.3 (Ubuntu)


----------



## ChrisMK72 (27. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> Wir Deutschen werden mit absoluter Sicherheit gezielt blockiert, und irgendwelche "Ausfälle/Zufälle" können es definitiv nicht mehr sein.



Ich denke, das ist bestätigt, denn während ich ohne Änderung als Deutscher "forbidden" kriege, reicht ein Mausklick und "_als Russe, oder Rumäne_", sehe ich die Seite zur gleichen Zeit(und kann auch Dateien runterladen), eben auch aus Deutschland.
Das speziell Deutsche extrem viel Traffic erzeugen, kann ich mir anhand der Userzahlen nicht vorstellen, so dass eher andere Gründe in den Fokus rücken.
Die Deutschen sind nur eine kleine Minderheit der Nutzer dort, entsprechend der Bevölkerungszahlen.


----------



## Luebke82 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Englische IPs werden wohl auch mittlerweile gesperrt. Wird wohl bald die ganze EU betroffen sein. Danke Europa! :-/


----------



## BlueDragonLG (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Dank eines Freundes aus der Schweiz habe ich VPN von ihm bekommen und damit läuft noch  alles


----------



## Corsair_Fan (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

jup 403 Forbidden mit VPN läuft es noch nur wie lange noch. Aber ist ja alles cool mit Artikel 17 das ich nicht lache


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



Luebke82 schrieb:


> Englische IPs werden wohl auch mittlerweile gesperrt. Wird wohl bald die ganze EU betroffen sein. Danke Europa! :-/




Nur sind die Britten raus aus der EU, bevor die Urheberrechtsreform umgesetzt sein muss. 
Die betrifft das also gar nicht. 

Deshalb haben die uns den Scheiß möglicherweise bei der Abstimmung eingebrockt. Denn die deutschen Abgeordneten hatten mehrheitlich dagegen gestimmt.


----------



## zotac2012 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur sind die Britten raus aus der EU, bevor die Urheberrechtsreform umgesetzt sein muss.
> Die betrifft das also gar nicht. Deshalb haben die uns den Scheiß möglicherweise bei der Abstimmung eingebrockt. Denn die deutschen Abgeordneten hatten mehrheitlich dagegen gestimmt.


Das ist falsch! Die Britten sind immer noch Teil der EU und werden sie wohl auch noch sehr lange bleiben, deshalb werden sie ja auch bei der Wahl die jetzt ansteht im Mai dabei sein, wo man sich eigentlich als mündiger Bürger fragen müsste, warum man überhaupt an der Kasperle-Wahl teilnehmen soll. Wenn es ein Mitglied gibt, das die wichtigsten Werte der Gemeinschaft nicht mittragen will und nur wegen der eigenen Unfähigkeit und Uneinigkeit, es nicht geschafft hat, einen geregelten Austritt hinzubekommen. Somit führt sich die EU und die anstehende Wahl von selbst ins Absurdum und von daher kann man eine solche Wahl gar nicht ernst nehmen!

Und ich kann mir schon vorstellen, warum gerade Zippyshare in Deutschland komplett gesperrt wurde, weil ein deutscher CDU Politiker für den Artikel 13 verantwortlich ist, der ja das ganze erst ins Rollen gebracht hat!


----------



## DKK007 (28. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Nur warum wurde dann nichts auf der Webseite drüber geschrieben. 

Google wehrt sich doch auch öffentlich dagegen:  Suchmachine gegen Leistungsschutzrecht: Google laesst Verlage auflaufen - taz.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> (Wenn jemand einen alternativen Dienst kennt, also komplett kostenlos und ungedrosselter Speed, ich bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar^^)


Firefox Send


----------



## Lexx (29. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*



INU.ID schrieb:


> komplett kostenlos und ungedrosselter Speed, ich bin für jede Empfehlung dankbar


WeTransfer, verwenden wir sehr häufig, scheint in der Kreativ- und Presse-Branche 
sehr beliebt zu sein... (oder iCloud).

Benötigt keinen Account, ist kostenlos und bietet unlimitierte Bandbreite.
Dateien ab 2GB müssen gesplittet werden (bei Registrierung ab 10 GB).

Oder schon für einen entschieden? Und ja, für welchen und warum?


----------



## INU.ID (29. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - VorlÃ¤ufer von Artikel 17?*



Lexx schrieb:


> WeTransfer, verwenden wir sehr häufig, scheint in der Kreativ- und Presse-Branche sehr beliebt zu sein... (oder iCloud). Benötigt keinen Account, ist kostenlos und bietet unlimitierte Bandbreite. Dateien ab 2GB müssen gesplittet werden (bei Registrierung ab 10 GB).


Allerdings will die Seite für jeden Upload (bzw. jede Datei) bis 2GB die eigene Mailadresse und die eines Empfängers haben, was beim Tausch mit "Fremden" etwas kompliziert bzw. nervig ist.


> Oder schon für einen entschieden? Und ja, für welchen





JonnyJonson schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Ersatz für Zippyshare, scheint ganz ok zu sein. Laut Angabe 20Gb max. Filesize und unlimitierter Traffic, getestet hab ichs noch nicht.
> 
> Anonymous File Upload - AnonFile





Lexx schrieb:


> ...und warum?





			
				Anon-FAQ schrieb:
			
		

> *How long will my files be online?*
> 
> *Forever.* That is, if they do not meet one of the following conditions:
> 
> ...


Quelle: FAQ - AnonFile


Das Angebot ist einfach zu gut. Allerdings besteht natürlich die Gefahr, dass die jetzt evtl. folgende übermäßige Nutzung dieses Dienstes eine Änderung der Konditionen zur Folge haben könnte. ^^

Dienste die den gleichen Service bieten (werden auch auf der Anon-Seite genannt):

Upload and share files with OpenLoad. - OpenLoad 

https://bayfiles.com/

https://megaupload.nz/

https://letsupload.cc/


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2019)

*AW: Zippyshare blockiert deutsche User - Vorläufer von Artikel 17?*

Dateien sollte man vor dem Upload natürlich mit 7z packen und verschlüsseln.


----------

